# 2012 Chevrolet Cruze Eco Review



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

> More than just a trim package, Chevrolet got clever with the Cruze Eco to offer its customers a more sophisticated, fuel-efficient machine. An area where some of its other attempts have failed miserably (think Malibu Eco), the fuel-frugal Cruze shines more brightly.
> 
> *HANDSOME AND FUNCTIONAL STYLING*
> 
> ...


Read the rest of the 2012 Chevrolet Cruze Eco review at AutoGuide.com.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

OP :1poke:.......re-check the year....


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I think it's time for me to write up a proper review of the Cruze for prospective buyers.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Vetterin said:


> OP :1poke:.......re-check the year....


The reviewer tested a 2012 Cruze ECO. He mentions the 2013 but the bulk of the review was for the 2012.


----------



## RyanPatty (Sep 28, 2012)

not as fan of that review love my cruze best car i have ever owned, also have a mazda 3 and love the cruze way more.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I think it's time for me to write up a proper review of the Cruze for prospective buyers.


Since the reviewer seems to think gearing is the highway acceleration issue then yes, it's time for someone who knows what they are talking about to do a review.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

The review is incorrect about the tank size - its a 12.6 gallon. Just my .02c!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

giantsnation said:


> The review is incorrect about the tank size - its a 12.6 gallon. Just my .02c!


The reviewer has the correct tank size, but since AutoGuide is in Toronto, the sizes are in Imperial gallons. And once more for the record, the ECO MT has the same tank as all other Cruzen. It has a vent stopper that causes the main tank vent to close off 3 gallons early. You can fill the full 15.6 gallon tank, it just takes patience at the gas pump.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Additionally, this reviewer is clearly a moron. The shifts are not sloppy and long at all. It just has a very European (almost VW like) feel. That's because the transmission is from Austria.


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

The review is for the 2013 guys, not the 2012. Click on the link to Autoguide.com and you'll see that the review is the 2013 Cruze Eco. Somehow the review just lost alot of credibility.


----------

